# my billet coolant pieces



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

hey guys. i now just need to pick up my custom radiator then i will be ready to go.

i got these parts in the mail today.
coolant pipe and thermostat housing and heater hose fittings were made by MAKK Motoring. . modified ina coolant flange.

































just wanted to say thanks to Scott at MAKK Motoring for making alterations to his coolant tube to fit my setup as well as adding a -16an fitting on the coolant flange. thanks again.
i recommend MAKK Motoring if you guys want some awesome parts.

hopefully i will get my setup done in the next couple weeks. will get it posted up when i am done.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow I want one of those thermostat housings

Nice stuff


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

yummmmmmy


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

oooooh i want, id be happy with fittings simmilar to the heat core fittings that go at the radiator like factory but able to accept AN fitting


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dude I Admit I Am Jealous! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hot Damn, them there are sexy... I WANT


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice work Scott and The Machinist Ray


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Shawn,
looks amazing. I am happy Scott was able to take care of you. Hopefully we can get these available to the public shortly.:thumbup:


----------



## MAKK (Sep 4, 2007)

Shawn, I'm glad your are happy with our parts. The radiator quick disconnects are the final piece to the cooling system upgrade. They are slated for completion within the next few weeks.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dam these things are hot must of cost a arm and a leg


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> Dam these things are hot must of cost a arm and a leg


ive cracked two of those pieces so i can say im looking forward to them being on my R1.8


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow! Functional AND looks good...very nice stuff! I'd pay for that.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

DC Jetta Guy said:


> Wow! Functional AND looks good...very nice stuff! I'd pay for that.


x2:beer:


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Hopefully we can get these available to the public shortly.:thumbup:


:thumbup: I'd be game for running a setup like this.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Getting ready to order a similar setup:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Getting ready to order a similar setup:thumbup:


:thumbup:
I sent you the images of the hard metal pipe. We will be offering up the MAKK packages to everyone shortly. All that is missing from the images above is the 1 piece billet coolant pipe.


----------



## MAKK (Sep 4, 2007)

To help clarify to everyone where to get these...

MAKK Motoring is currently the only place to buy the Billet Thermostat housing, the Billet One Piece Coolant Flange, and SS Coolant Pipe. INA and Integrated have the Heater Core adapters and INA also has their own custom built Coolant Flange which is available through INA with the MAKK Heater Core adapters.

We are working with INA to come to an agreement with them to sell our MAKK Billet Parts. We are not an advertiser on the Vortex and can not justify paying the advertising costs just to sell a few parts. Our profit margins are kept low to help make these parts more affordable to you all. Basically we would be selling parts to pay to advertise and not make any profit in the end... not going to happen. 

I can not post our contact info for you all to be able to buy our parts, but will reply to any emails to the business concerning the parts.

As soon as an agreement is worked out and accepted by both parties, I will post up a thread outlining all the parts with pricing. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

MAKK said:


> To help clarify to everyone where to get these...
> 
> MAKK Motoring is currently the only place to buy the Billet Thermostat housing, the Billet One Piece Coolant Flange, and SS Coolant Pipe. INA and Integrated have the Heater Core adapters and INA also has their own custom built Coolant Flange which is available through INA with the MAKK Heater Core adapters.
> 
> ...


would be nice to see this happen opcorn:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

MAKK said:


> To help clarify to everyone where to get these...
> 
> MAKK Motoring is currently the only place to buy the Billet Thermostat housing, the Billet One Piece Coolant Flange, and SS Coolant Pipe. INA and Integrated have the Heater Core adapters and INA also has their own custom built Coolant Flange which is available through INA with the MAKK Heater Core adapters.
> 
> ...


cant wait to see this happen, looks awsome!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Only missing 2 parts OP opcorn:


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

I really need this ASAP. That's'awesome!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

those are fancy!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

wouldlove to see those pipes aval for sale. I need something to adapt for an oil cooler (les sports) and heater core removal. 

:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DBVeeDB said:


> wouldlove to see those pipes aval for sale. I need something to adapt for an oil cooler (les sports) and heater core removal.
> 
> :thumbup:


Jrm has all these parts just to let u guys know I got them for my build:thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Anything for an A4?


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> Jrm has all these parts just to let u guys know I got them for my build:thumbup:


do you have a link?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

1.8t gtilove said:


> do you have a link?


http://www.jrmfabrication.com/
:thumbup:


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

i wasnt sure if they were gonna start making these. the guy who orignally made them, scott mackey of makk motoring was tryingto deal with INA for a while selling these but he must have moved on to jrm. at least it was the only setup like this for a year lol.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

vwturbowolf said:


> i wasnt sure if they were gonna start making these. the guy who orignally made them, scott mackey of makk motoring was tryingto deal with INA for a while selling these but he must have moved on to jrm. at least it was the only setup like this for a year lol.


 LOL Scott doesn't make those ray the machinist from jrm makes those


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

HI AL~!!!!!!!!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

speeding-g6O said:


> HI AL~!!!!!!!!


 Yo yo!!! opcorn:


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Waking up an old thread here, anyone ever make these?


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

What ever happened to Jrm anyways? Seems like they had disappeared right before I had a chance to buy those parts from them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

JRM is around I believe but they do not sell these pieces anymore. I bough mine from them in February of this year and shortly after the site was down.


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Well were can I find them at now? How much did u oay for them?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

They are not advertised for sale by anyone now. I paid $300 for the coolant flange and heater core fittings only through JRM.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

USRT is working on putting these into production. I would give them a call, and if you are looking to get all billet coolant stuff. Gruven make the 4 y and the 3 y pieces in billet to replace the plastic verisons.


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd pay $300 for those in a heart beat. Anyone got some they don't want?


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know if I like the ones from Gruven. I want one solid hose to go from the radiator to thr coolant flange on the block. Like vwturbowolf's setup.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Dameon said:


> JRM is around I believe but they do not sell these pieces anymore. I bough mine from them in February of this year and shortly after the site was down.


Yeah I remember cause I was putting money aside in January to buy them and when I had the money there site had disappeared and I lost my emails with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Just to clarify I didn't pay $300 for everything Shawn has. I paid $300 just for the heater core and side flange which are the billet pieces in the pics below. With the other pieces he has the price goes up.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

02TTQuattro said:


> I don't know if I like the ones from Gruven. I want one solid hose to go from the radiator to thr coolant flange on the block. Like vwturbowolf's setup.


You have to delete you coolant ball to do that.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

woodywoods86 said:


> You have to delete you coolant ball to do that.


And factory oil cooler or reroute the hose somewhere else.


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Got a link for USRT?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dameon said:


> And factory oil cooler or reroute the hose somewhere else.












Yes that too 

There is my setup. All three pieces were about $500 shipped:
Thermo housing w/ barb extension
Coolant flange
Pump housing pipe (I think that is what it is called)

And for the pump housing pipe I had a couple of options. It could be made for coolant ball and oil cooler delete, Just oil cooler delete, just coolant ball delete, or stock config (which is shown). I am having a friend setup it up for just oil cooler delete this week.

Like I said I think you should call USRT as they had a FB post about them putting them into production.

I purchased mine from Makkmotoring but he is no longer sourcing them.


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Dameon all I'm looking for is the heater fittings, coolabt flange on block like pictured plus thermostat housing. Do I need anything else?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't say for sure it depends. If your going to do all AN then there is a lot more you may need. If you just want to ditch the plastic factory bits then you just need some orb to hose barb fittings and you can use factory hoses with the billet pieces.


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

So much info at one time lol!!! 



> You have to delete you coolant ball to do that.


Do I really need my coolant ball?

Can I delete the factory oil cooler and add an aftermarket one?

Can the pump pipe run a hose to the coolant ball?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't run a factory coolant ball, but my bay is shaved so it is done with visuals in mind not performance as well the car is not a daily driver. I personally still running the factory oil cooler other have run external oil coolers. Not to sure what a pump pipe is but if you mean the hardpipe at the thermostat house, from the factory this runs to the coolant ball.


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

The pipe sitting behind the oil filter housing in Dameons pic. He called it the pump housing pipe.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a water pipe I made that is used to delete the coolant ball and also the factory oil cooler. It's a straight pipe with all the barbs cut off and welded and a -10 an male end welded under the coolant flange on the side of the head, perfect for a braided heater core line. It's up for sale in the classifieds with pictires


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

02TTQuattro said:


> Waking up an old thread here, anyone ever make these?


The original thread was closed due to supply issues in the past.
The only way to properly offer this to community was to make the pieces in house. We did a trial run of 5-axis units but the cost was way too high for what the market required.At the beginning of November will be offering the complete kit back to the community with.....wait for it....*CAST thermostat housing & rear coolant flange.*

The thermostat bypass pipes & the heater core fittings will still be welded Aluminum & billet respectively.

When we reopen the thread and launch the product with an introductory offer. I will let Issam chime in with designs and his thoughts on the heater core reroute.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The original thread was closed due to supply issues in the past.
> The only way to properly offer this to community was to make the pieces in house. We did a trial run of 5-axis units but the cost was way too high for what the market required.At the beginning of November will be offering the complete kit back to the community with.....wait for it....*CAST thermostat housing & rear coolant flange.*
> 
> The thermostat bypass pipes & the heater core fittings will still be welded Aluminum & billet respectively.
> ...


Yes a cheaper alternative finally!  Any idea on the price point you guys are hoping to achieve?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The original thread was closed due to supply issues in the past.
> The only way to properly offer this to community was to make the pieces in house. We did a trial run of 5-axis units but the cost was way too high for what the market required.At the beginning of November will be offering the complete kit back to the community with.....wait for it....*CAST thermostat housing & rear coolant flange.*
> 
> The thermostat bypass pipes & the heater core fittings will still be welded Aluminum & billet respectively.
> ...


What if you use stainless steel or mild steel for the thermostat bypass? From a corrosion perspective it would make more sense. It would cost more but it would also last longer especially if you use stainless. Just a thought


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

woodywoods86 said:


> What if you use stainless steel or mild steel for the thermostat bypass? From a corrosion perspective it would make more sense. It would cost more but it would also last longer especially if you use stainless. Just a thought


It's not so much the material cost as it is the machining cost.. I setup/run 2 8 axis machines and a 12 axis machine for work everyday and it wouldn't be worth the company to pay me to setup and run small quanities runs of parts. 

It's all about being cost effective.. Longer cycle times + multiple operation = bigger production costs not to mention creating a good program and tooling costs



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

chrgdVR said:


> It's not so much the material cost as it is the machining cost.. I setup/run 2 8 axis machines and a 12 axis machine for work everyday and it wouldn't be worth the company to pay me to setup and run small quanities runs of parts.
> 
> It's all about being cost effective.. Longer cycle times + multiple operation = bigger production costs not to mention creating a good program and tooling costs
> 
> ...


Oh well, in that case the Bypass pipe being stainless would definitely be the way to go.


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

Looks like you 20v guys have some cool stuff, how about us 12v guys? like billet thermostat housins, sensor flanges etc. I would really be interested in some for my build.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Fabriccio said:


> Looks like you 20v guys have some cool stuff, how about us 12v guys? like billet thermostat housins, sensor flanges etc. I would really be interested in some for my build.













woodywoods86 said:


> What if you use stainless steel or mild steel for the thermostat bypass? From a corrosion perspective it would make more sense. It would cost more but it would also last longer especially if you use stainless. Just a thought


If you own the car long enough to corrode the aluminum I would be amazed.
The jigs are set up for either stainless steel , mild steel or aluminum. Really boils down to whether the end product is shell blasted with glass media or sent off to get clear zinc plated.
My focus right now is getting all the lines pre made for the Transverse crowd then we will move onto adapting for other transverse applications.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

INA said:


> My focus right now is getting all the lines pre made for the Transverse crowd then we will move onto adapting for other transverse applications.


:thumbup: all the work u are putting into the new products. I have to believe the market will be there and it will be worth it. In the time I have had these parts over last couple years I have had more than 20 people message me about where to get them and tons of people at the last few h20 shows asking as well. This is one of my favorite parts of under the hood. Can't wait to see what u guys come up with.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

INA said:


> .


:laugh:



vwturbowolf said:


> . This is one of my favorite parts of under the hood. Can't wait to see what u guys come up with.


Its true, alot of people ask where I got mine also, If you get these made Isaam I think they will sell pretty good:thumbup:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

INA said:


> If you own the car long enough to corrode the aluminum I would be amazed.
> The jigs are set up for either stainless steel , mild steel or aluminum. Really boils down to whether the end product is shell blasted with glass media or sent off to get clear zinc plated.
> My focus right now is getting all the lines pre made for the Transverse crowd then we will move onto adapting for other transverse applications.


Challenge accepted! 

I was just thinking galvanic, but you have covered I see. look forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Imakestuff (Jul 27, 2013)

02TTQuattro said:


> I'd pay $300 for those in a heart beat. Anyone got some they don't want?












I probably have a set I don't want .


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

woodywoods86 said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> I was just thinking galvanic, but you have covered I see. look forward to seeing the final product.


 Put it this way. It is not that hard for me to switch between materials for the thermostat bypass. There will be a drop down menu available where you can choose the following in various combinations and material:

Coolant return line for turbocharger - M14 / 6-AN / 15mm barb
Coolant return line for Oil Cooler Heat Exchanger - 15mm Barb / None
Thermostat loop completion - 6-AN / 15mm Barb
Heater Core Return - 10-AN / None

and so on and so forth. This has been over a year in the making with countless revisions and headaches...


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

INA said:


> Put it this way. It is not that hard for me to switch between materials for the thermostat bypass. There will be a drop down menu available where you can choose the following in various combinations and material:
> 
> Coolant return line for turbocharger - M14 / 6-AN / 15mm barb
> Coolant return line for Oil Cooler Heat Exchanger - 15mm Barb / None
> ...


:beer: Thanks for your continued commitment to excellence over the years!

Are there any plans to produce billet replacements for the Plastic Radiator connectors? I know there were some floating around for a while.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

woodywoods86 said:


> :beer: Thanks for your continued commitment to excellence over the years!
> 
> Are there any plans to produce billet replacements for the Plastic Radiator connectors? I know there were some floating around for a while.


Allready made those in the past so not too difficult to remake them again for AN-20 outputs.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Could you do AN -16?


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

INA said:


>



 please? lol. If you make any cool parts I would deff be interested in some! 

Hey 20v guys/gals! Any recommendation on pistons and rods? It's going in mk3 vr. Thought I would post here since there's not much movement on the 12v forums and I used to have a mk4 w a 1.8 lol :thumbup:

EDIT: If anyone cares enough to read plans include FI. Im set on Tuscan rods unless some has other recommendations and was looking into wossner pitons 9:1, does this sound like a solid set up?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

woodywoods86 said:


> Could you do AN -16?


The flanges are tapped for AN-20 so if you are looking to get AN-16 then we can supply an AN-20 to AN-16 male union should you need one.


Fabriccio said:


> please? lol. If you make any cool parts I would deff be interested in some!


Will keep you in mind. We have had some private label interest in a billet VR6 thermostat housing but again , it boils down to numbers.


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

INA said:


> Will keep you in mind. We have had some private label interest in a billet VR6 thermostat housing but again , it boils down to numbers.




Cool, thanks! Does your site not work? I am unable to get past the home screen :what:

If you choose to make billet thermostat housings for the VR count me in!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Fabriccio said:


> Cool, thanks! Does your site not work? I am unable to get past the home screen :what:
> 
> If you choose to make billet thermostat housings for the VR count me in!


For right now just email sales or me directly and someone will get back to you until the website goes live.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

INA said:


> The flanges are tapped for AN-20 so if you are looking to get AN-16 then we can supply an AN-20 to AN-16 male union should you need one.


Went Exploring for a Male to Male ORB -16 to -20. If I don't need an ORB on the -20 then I can source one pretty easily.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Why -20? 
Those fittings cost a ton of money compared to -16 and the hose is almost $20 a foot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

chrgdVR said:


> Why -20?
> Those fittings cost a ton of money compared to -16 and the hose is almost $20 a foot


-20 has an ID very similar to the OEM size. If the end user wants to go -16 they can with a -20 to -16 union but when casting a part it just made more sense to do a part that would work for the majority of the people out there.
That being said on the next run (should this run be successful) I can have a few units set aside for machining to 16-AN


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

woodywoods86 said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> I was just thinking galvanic, but you have covered I see. look forward to seeing the final product.


I see where you're going with this as I am also a corrosion guy for work. The two metals will not be touching, so it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

02TTQuattro said:


> Well were can I find them at now? How much did u oay for them?


Me 2. Ive already replaced this once. Next time I want it to be the last time.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Me 2. Ive already replaced this once. Next time I want it to be the last time.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?768726-Imakestuff

Talk to this guy, His name is Ray. He manufactured these parts for Makk motoring and JRM.



jstnGTI said:


> I see where you're going with this as I am also a corrosion guy for work. The two metals will not be touching, so it wouldn't be a problem.


Yep you are absolutely right. The O-ring is actual contact point 

How is the job market out there right now. I would love to do something in that field or the materials field. I actually just picked up my Level 1 NACE, pretty dry course, but definitely interesting topics.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Me 2. Ive already replaced this once. Next time I want it to be the last time.


Patience...patience.









Scheduled to go on the CNC this week.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Hell yeah!!! 

That should bring the price down as it being a cast piece right?

Any other coolant cast pieces coming out from you guys?


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Imakestuff said:


>



Will you guys have all these parts to sell? One stop shop for all my coolant needs would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vdubguy97 said:


> Hell yeah!!!
> 
> That should bring the price down as it being a cast piece right?
> 
> Any other coolant cast pieces coming out from you guys?


The entire set up will be a mix of welded/billet components and cast.:thumbup:


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

Subscribed... as this is relevant to my interests!


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> At the beginning of November will be offering the complete kit back to the community with.....wait for it....*CAST thermostat housing & rear coolant flange.*


Interested... as the plastic coolant flange just bit the dust. Plastic for engine parts stinks!

Looking at the current cast picture, I see a couple things that look like an issue:

1. The sensor port looks to be directly in-line with the path to the upper nut, which would make it quite a bit harder to tighten.

2. No heater core line?

Bryan


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

hallkbrd said:


> Interested... as the plastic coolant flange just bit the dust. Plastic for engine parts stinks!
> 
> Looking at the current cast picture, I see a couple things that look like an issue:
> 
> ...


Bryan,
Thanks for your concerns.

Based on the part drawing , you should be able to get any Snap-on allen tool in there to tighten the bolt. Should not be a clearance issue once the CTS is removed (which will need to be removed anyway assuming you are doing a coolant flush)
Heater core line is now branched off to the side and is no longer at the rear. If you are using OEM rubber lines then you will simply need an AN-10 union followed by an AN-10 push lock fitting + a clamp.

HTH


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

Imakestuff said:


> I probably have a set I don't want .


Ray's parts are available in different configurations and available now! Contact him for info. I'm working on a setup for this winters round :laugh:


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

ANT THE KNEE said:


> Ray's parts are available in different configurations and available now! Contact him for info. I'm working on a setup for this winters round :laugh:


Yup I just got all these parts from Ray a couple weeks ago! Awesome price and everything fit great. I'll try and snap some pics tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

ANT THE KNEE said:


> Ray's parts are available in different configurations and available now! Contact him for info.





chrgdVR said:


> Yup I just got all these parts from Ray a couple weeks ago! Awesome price and everything fit great.


How do I contact this Ray guy. Email? Website? Phone number?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

vdubguy97 said:


> How do I contact this Ray guy. Email? Website? Phone number?


PM sent.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry about the shotty pictures. My cell phones pretty beat and I'd rather buy car parts than buy a real camera












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

^^^^ That is a lot of money in an fittings right there ...looks awesome though :thumbup:


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

^^^^ The cool part about Ray's CNC parts is you can choose your fittings. Go to ORB and be factory, or AN , or whatever you choose.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

vdubguy97 said:


> ^^^^ That is a lot of money in an fittings right there ...looks awesome though :thumbup:


Lol Don't remind me.. But thanks tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Def was Worth the money IMO tho


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*chrgdVR* 



Wow - braided lines for vents. That's crazy overkill, but looks great. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

hallkbrd said:


> *chrgdVR*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - braided lines for vents. That's crazy overkill, but looks great. Well done. :thumbup:


Haha thanks, if you don't count the clamps on the boost pipes, I don't have any other hose clamps on the car! (Except for 2 small ones on the stock fuel rail, but those are getting changed out) Even got a check valve with a -6an line for the brake booster. A




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dafrenchy11 (Dec 11, 2002)

Will be hopefully placing an order shortly .. Great work!


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

dafrenchy11 said:


> Will be hopefully placing an order shortly .. Great work!


Get some for me too?


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

how much did it cost for all of those fittings and hoses on that set up u got there im curious because im thinking id like to do the same thing to my motor. could u help me put together a list ? O_O if u would be so kind?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Issam, what is the status of the cast part?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Issam, what is the status of the cast part?


Completed. Next up is valve covers.

If you are looking to purchase the flanges , email over what you are looking to do in terms of a build and we can go from there.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

INA said:


> Completed. Next up is valve covers....


Sweet - any pics of said cover or prototypes?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

INA said:


> Completed. Next up is valve covers.
> 
> If you are looking to purchase the flanges , email over what you are looking to do in terms of a build and we can go from there.


Sent you one. Thanks.


----------



## rennster5150 (Mar 26, 2011)

All_Euro said:


> Sweet - any pics of said cover or prototypes?


x2 for this oneopcorn:


----------



## Imakestuff (Jul 27, 2013)

d-bot said:


> Sent you one. Thanks.


Hey Matt since you're a local I'll donate one of my new -12 ORB versions for your Storm build .
PM me if you're interested :beer:








-Ray


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Imakestuff said:


> Hey Matt since you're a local I'll donate one of my new -12 ORB versions for your Storm build .
> PM me if you're interested :beer:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this -12 the preferred size for this coolant fitting Ray? We were discussing the fittings late August of last year and I still have to get my Mishimoto radiator welded with an A/N/ ORB fitting. I have a few other priorities that must come first, but I still want a set of fittings from you.

Craig


----------



## Imakestuff (Jul 27, 2013)

craigalangibson said:


> Is this -12 the preferred size for this coolant fitting Ray? We were discussing the fittings late August of last year and I still have to get my Mishimoto radiator welded with an A/N/ ORB fitting. I have a few other priorities that must come first, but I still want a set of fittings from you.
> 
> Craig


I just made a few -12 versions for people with heater cores that don't use the quick disconnect fittings (pre MK4). XRP HS-79 or Earl's Ultra-flex fittings
work perfect in factory rubber or aftermarket silicon hose. 
:beer:


----------



## Imakestuff (Jul 27, 2013)

I also ran some -10 banjo fittings with a -6 on the bolt . I will use one to plumb to the over flow tank and one off the coolant temp sensor housing (coolant flange) to the turbo .


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Imakestuff said:


> Hey Matt since you're a local I'll donate one of my new -12 ORB versions for your Storm build .
> PM me if you're interested :beer:
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I knew you were going to make some -12 versions of these. The -10 one I got are working out nice though

And what is that banjo fitting? Is that off the back of the block or something? What's that black fitting next to it about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imakestuff (Jul 27, 2013)

chrgdVR said:


> I wish I knew you were going to make some -12 versions of these. The -10 one I got are working out nice though
> 
> And what is that banjo fitting? Is that off the back of the block or something? What's that black fitting next to it about?
> 
> ...


Nick I'll swap you a -12 for your -10 if you want (for a fellow machinist).:beer:
The banjo attaches to my heater core fittings or any -10 ORB port for additional plumbing and the black fitting is a XRP HS-79 -10 ORB 90 degree .
-Ray


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks ray I appreciate that! I'll definitely have to think about that offer. 
Did you make a -20 version of the thermostat housing too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter2k02 (May 24, 2014)

*Do you still these pieces*

Hi, I was wondering if you still sell these billet pieces as I'm looking for an alternative of cheap plastic flanges that keep breaking. !!!! PLEASE HELP thank you.


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Bump for an amazing set of parts and whereabouts. 

Looking for the temp sender driver's side flange. Are these in production?


E


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

still waiting for you to send me my set buddy v


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would really like a 1.8T coolant flange with stock fittings if that is an option please PM me.:thumbup: I just picked my second OE replacement this morning and I'm over it already!


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

mk4321 said:


> I would really like a 1.8T coolant flange with stock fittings if that is an option please PM me.:thumbup: I just picked my second OE replacement this morning and I'm over it already!


Here's my "stock Hose" setup. Quality parts at a great price, made by a dubber. Doesn't get any better!





PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Has anyone been able to get in touch with Ray lately?


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Bump for some really good parts and prices. 


E


----------



## donner454 (May 11, 2013)

I have a complete brand new billet coolant set that I no longer need. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Heater-Core-Fittings-Front-Distribution-Pipe


----------

